# Who can tell me what Jaeger LeCoultre I have?



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello

first i want to tell you, that my english is very bad. I hope you can understand me anyway;-) My nativ lenguage is german...

Now my question: 

I have a JLC Vintage and want to know what Model Name this clock has.

I searched in google, but don't find anything about this clock.

I think that this clock is about 50 oder 60 years old.

The state are not so good, but after the restore the clock will be nice (I hope :-!;-):-!)

Number: 589092

Please give me all Information you have:thanks:thanks|>

Hier some pics from the clock.





































Best regards

Estepam:-!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Estepam. That's a caliber 800C inside your watch - a pretty well respected movement used from the very late 40's / early 50's into the late 60's / early 70's when it was replaced by the caliber 885. I don't know what reference (model) number it is, but it will be on the inside of the caseback. Post a picture and we'll have a look.


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, 
thank you very much for the fast answer!
Now I know a more about my clock.

Can you tell me how many Jewel this clock have?

Here the Picture I hope you can see something. It is hard to photograph this piece.










Can you please explain what Caliber mean? Is this Caliber what I have good?

And can you tell me what this watch more or less cost ?

Best regards

Estepam:-!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Caliber is another word for movement, meaning the inner workings of your watch.

We don't do valuations here but you can learn how to find what similar watches sold for on eBay with this tutorial:

http://www.watchtalkforums.info/for...560-how-find-value-your-watch.html#post368279

Contact Jaeger-LeCoultre via e-mail: [email protected] and give them the serial numbers of your watch. Use both the one on the movement and on the caseback. Their concierge (her name is Grace) will reply with when your watch was made. I don't know off hand how many jewels are in that movement, but 18 rings a bell. It could be anywhere from 17 to 23 so make sure to ask Grace that question also.

Good luck!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Please resize your pics.


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you very much for the fast answers, you help very much! 

Sorry for the valuation question. I didn't know this, but now.;-)

The service from Grace is free? I will write her today.

For more information about this clock, I am grateful.:thanks

Best regards
Estepam:-!


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Done.

I hope now it's betterb-);-)

Best regards

Estepam:-!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I believe it is free to ask Grace a question about the age of your watch.



Now, to all other new or non-photo-posting members: See how great that was? He asks a question illustrated with a few half decent photos and he gets the answers that he needs. WORKS LIKE A CHARM! ;-) See my signature for details on what happens when you DON'T post photos in your thread about identifying a watch. :-d 

Let me say thanks to you Estepam for showing how to properly inquire about a vintage watch. :-!


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

I asked, because last week I call the JlC Hotline and she said, that they there only have Information for clocks younger than 5 years.

For information for older clocks they have to take a look in their archives and this will cost 300 CHF / 220 Euros / 285 U$.

Well, I will ask her if she can give me more information  
I am full of hope that she will help me |>

If someone can give me more information please tell me 

Thank you very much for the exactly and fast answers!:thanks

Good night.

Best regards 

Estepam:-!


PS: If I know more I will post this!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

estepam said:


> I asked, because last week I call the JlC Hotline and she said, that they there only have Information for clocks younger than 5 years.
> 
> For information for older clocks they have to take a look in their archives and this will cost 300 CHF / 220 Euros / 285 U$.


Ouch! I was told the information on my 800C reference 2285, but it was also redone by the factory so maybe it was complimentary because of that. :think:


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Can you try to explain with other words? I don't understand what you mean. Sorry o|:roll:


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Do not worry, he just means that he was not aware of the cost.
Will you let JLC restore it for you?
As you surely know, this is potentially a very nice watch, from one of the best manufacturers. 
They will have all the correct parts for your watch, and if not, they have the drawings so they can manufacture the part for you!
Yes, it is more expensive than an indenpendent watchmaker, but the result will be excellent.
The crystal is in bad condition, but the rest looks not too bad!

Did the watch belong to a relative?
It may be from the 1960ies.

I forgot: I hope you change the strap, that one looks like it was made "im DDR", if you get my meaning!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

estepam said:


> Can you try to explain with other words? I don't understand what you mean. Sorry o|:roll:


No worries - lost in translation. What I mean is I bought this Jaeger LeCoultre model 2285 with a caliber 800C in horrid condition:




























I sent it to JLC who restored it:


















































































Since I paid them so much money, I guess they were happy to look up the year my watch was made in their archives for no extra charge.

This is still one of my most worn watches. ;-)


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok now I understand.

Very very nice JlC!
Wonderfull.

Another Question ;-)
What do you pay to restore your clock?
Do you get papers and things like this, too?


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

estepam said:


> Very very nice JlC!
> Wonderfull.


Thank you, but the credit goes to the restoration department at JLC's Le Sentier factory.



estepam said:


> What do you pay to restore your clock?


More than I could sell it for, but less than a new JLC dress watch costs. The total bill was $2123.00 US.



estepam said:


> Do you get papers and things like this, too?


No papers, but they shipped it in a nice box:


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Well 
I looks the picture again 
and cant believe what they do with your dial  

I hope that after the restauration, I will have a result same like you have|>

Simply perfect. 

Have you more JLC ??

@Janne 
Yes of course  I will change the strap. Heheb-)
I think to change with an original JLC strap. 
I would like to have the watch as original as possible.:-!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

estepam said:


> Well
> I looks the picture again
> and cant believe what they do with your dial
> 
> I hope that after the restauration, I will have a result same like you have|>


If you send it to JLC, you surely will. Your watch will look like it did when it was new.



estepam said:


> Have you more JLC ??


Right now, no - but that's destined to change very soon.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Ulackf.! Did JLC send the watch to you without a new strap?
If they did, then they seem to have a different policy for repairs/service and restorations.

I always receive my watches` back with a brand new strap!
On my latest, the Reverso, they replaced the strap even if the "old" one was like new.

OP! You might want to tell them at the beginning that you want a strap too, as ordering one takes forever.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Janne said:


> Ulackf.! Did JLC send the watch to you without a new strap?


Yes - but it was sent to them without a strap. That may have something to do with it. Plus, your watch is more modern so that may be another difference as you speculated. They did offer me the option of buying a new 18 ct logo buckle ($610 at the time) and a new logo strap ($400?) but I passed. One of these days I'll track down a period-correct 18 ct buckle to match the watch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thread moved to our JLC forum.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

ulackfocus said:


> Thank you, but the credit goes to the restoration department at JLC's Le Sentier factory.


That's a shockingly good result. My eyes opened wider in classic cartoon fashion when I saw the first "after picture". Most vintage watches for sale, even nicer ones, always looked shabby and second hand to me. I had no idea this was possible. Estepam, I now envy your possibilities.


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hehe Thank you ;-)

Do someone have a dial like my JLC in good conditions? 

After the restore I post some fotos if you want. 

If someone has pieces for this watch please contact me, I'm sure that I want this parts |>


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you and sorry:rodekaart

:thanks


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Translation:
Er hat alle Informationen umsonst bekommen, aber vermutlich war dies dadurch begründet, dass er seine Uhr zur Instandsetzung eingeschickt hat.


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Here a picture without the glas 










Please tell me somthing about the condition :thanks


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Condition?
"Gently used" ;-)

Impossible vto tell from a couple of pictures.
If I may recommend you, send it to JLC BUT ask for an Estimate first. You do not want to give them Carte Blanche, to discover that you could have bought a new JLC for less money.

And that strap on your watch......
DDR for sure.

BTW, you DO NOT want any parts from anybody on WUS or the rest of the world.
Only JLC. Only!

What is the lug to lug with, ie, what with on the strap fits the watch?

I find that most modern straps are too thick. A Vintage watch like this need a thin strap. 
JLC will for sure sell you a thick strap. Maybe it is better to get a buckle only from JLC., and buy a nice strap from somwhere else.

But please measure the width!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

ljb187 said:


> That's a shockingly good result. My eyes opened wider in classic cartoon fashion when I saw the first "after picture". Most vintage watches for sale, even nicer ones, always looked shabby and second hand to me. I had no idea this was possible. Estepam, I now envy your possibilities.


Thanks, I really enjoy this watch. I guess I can take some credit since very few people can sign checks like me when it comes to paying for factory restorations. :-d One thing to add: very few factories can do restorations like JLC either. They might be the best.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know the odds of finding a replacement dial, but I can guarantee you it will be cheaper than having JLC redo it. It was $898 for that part of the restoration alone.


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, 
I will give the watch to restore it

I show you the result in a few weeks 

Thanks:thanks for all the posts.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Months, not weeks.


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

No one have parts for this watch? :-(

Dial, screws everything you have for exactly this model. 
Or a defect clockwork...

Please let me know

On weekend I think I will post some pics of the clock decomposed;-)


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

JLC have the parts. All of them. I do not see the reason why anybody on WUS (including watchpro's like Ulack... should have any.
And, we do not know even how the proper crown looks like!
Do not mess with the watch, if you want as fabulous result as U... got, just send it off!
I would not even remove the caseback. Or there might be a couple more scratches that JLC need to remove!


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello, I know a very good watchmaker, because of that I don't send this clock to JLC. 
Now you have the reason, why I want parts (screws etc.) from it.:-!

I myself never ever open this clock This is definitly!;-);-);-)

I hope that you now understand me:-!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes I do. 
Please show us the result when the watch is finished!


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Here the results 

On the dial I don't want to work, because of the patina.




























|>|>|>|>|>

I am very pleased about the result! And very happy that the clock are perfect. (In my eyes )

Thanks all for all the posts. :thanks


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

It has retained the Vintage look. Very nice!
Of course, one day you might want to fix the dial. You have all the options!!


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you very much!:thanks|>|>|>|>|>

Now I want to collect JLC's and Rolex  hehe:-!;-)


----------



## gatorcpa (Feb 11, 2006)

estepam said:


> Thank you very much for the fast answers, you help very much!
> 
> Sorry for the valuation question. I didn't know this, but now.;-)
> 
> ...


Have you tried to JLC directly through their website?

http://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/

Choose "Contacts" at the top of the page, then choose "Historical Collections". There is a section to put information about your watch and upload pictures. If you do the equivalent through the German language website, I'm sure you'll be contacted by someone at JLC Germany.

Now that JLC is charging for the archive extracts (far more than Omega or Patek Philippe, even), I don't know if this e-mail service is being continued. The JLC website seems to not be working, but I'm sure it will be back in a few days.

I saw the pictures of the restoration done by your watchmaker. A most excellent result! :-!

Take care,
gatorcpa

Edit - as of this morning, the JLC website is functioning again. However, it operates a bit differently than before.

Choose "Contact" from the menu at the top, then choose "Customer Service". When you do this a message box should appear asking questions regarding your watch. Fill it out and see what happens.

g


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Do someone have an original glass or a NOS glass for this clock?:-!


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey sorry that I answer so late.
JLC want 300 CHF only for search in their archives. Don't matter if they found something.
Someone told me that it is the Model (Ref.) E262. I am thankfull when some of you have information about this model give me.

Best regards


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

I sent this picture of my movement to JLC and got this reply at no cost.:-s











I have received a reply from our archive department in Switzerland regarding your timepiece. Please see below:

Wristwatch with calendar
Reference 2721
Case made of yellow gold 18k N° 332567 (no production date available) Movement Calibre Jaeger-LeCoultre 484 Movement number 376607 made in 1946
Last known swiss recommended retail price in 1952 CHF 630.-

We hope this information has been helpful.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if I may be of further assistance.


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello outatime, 
Thank you for this information, can you please tell me to what Email-Adress you send your reply?
I will try this, too.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

estepam said:


> Hello outatime,
> Thank you for this information, can you please tell me to what Email-Adress you send your reply?
> I will try this, too.


This is the email address that I used last July. Let me know if it works for you. They will want a picture of your movement and any case numbers.
Good luck.

[email protected]


----------



## estepam (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you very much! When I come back home I will do better Fotos and send it to this Email Address. Then I tell you what they say. 
How long do you wait for an answer?


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe it took about three or four months.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

the old jlc are very nicely finished. thanks for sharing


----------



## Omegageneve (Mar 14, 2010)

*Some commentsRe: Who can tell me what Jaeger LeCoultre I have?*

About the gold 2285 cal 800/c. I have seen two new old stock dials for your watch on ebay recently. Around 100us$, so they do exist.

Secondly i am a great fan of the vintage JLC watches but the prices and quality JLC restorations ask is to high and poor quality.

Look at the restored dial, they did it wrong!! Swiss made is correct, the two "T"s are just plain wrong. That stands for tritium on hands and dial. Your dial has none, so not even one T would be correct. Then the brushing is nog evenly. I have dials restored by professionals for 100 euro that looked better then this. I wonder is JLC is outsourcing restoration or that they let trainies do that (Even AP made that mistake!!)

And then the price?! The gold watch in original not restoured excelent state ( i have one) will cost you about 600-800euro, and the steel 400-600 in very good state.

2000plus is INSANE! And the obvious restored dial devalued the watch for collectors.

And iwc asks 50euro for looking in their archives, Omega (which used to be free) asks about the same. Anything more is stealing!!

Sorry i would be pissed for the costs even at a decent job. Never let them touch your dials, ask an extra NOS!! dial and the old one returned.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Some commentsRe: Who can tell me what Jaeger LeCoultre I have?*

Joykiller!
Ulackf. is happy with the result, so no need to point out very minor discrepancies.
Yes, JLC are expensive on everything, but so is RR or Bristol.

I do not think this will devaue the watch.
A JLC resto with very minor problems is still more value adding than an independent, visually better resto.

One thing is assured: The movement has been properly done, with all correct JLC parts. 
Can an independent restorer guarantee that?


----------

